# Which Font without X session?



## gilnovjetlui (Nov 22, 2012)

It might be a very naive question. But I would like to know the name of the font which is used by the (terminal)display when I am not running X server. I could not find it


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2012)

syscons(4) talks about fonts.  It looks like the default is whatever is built into the video card.


----------

